# 20 Facebook Tips to Enhance your Page Presence



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought this was an interesting article and hope you can find something to use:

20 Facebook Tips to Enhance Your Page Presence [Infographic]


----------



## allsport (May 5, 2014)

thanks.. this was very helpful.

KrisAll Sport Printing


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice tips. Along with Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Google+, Pinterest are the best social media platforms for brand marketing, increase visibility and drive traffic to site.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's a nice article on social media marketing and screen printing that you might find useful -

https://anatol.com/blog/increase-yo...ty-with-social-media-marketing?category_id=47


----------

